# Bột ăn dặm Danalac có đảm bảo dinh dưỡng đầy đủ cho bé như lời đồn k? các mom cho em xin review với?



## Tâm Phan

Lần đầu làm mẹ nên e khá mù mờ về khoản chăm sóc con. Giờ chuẩn bị đến giai đoạn ăn dặm, mỗi người khuyên mỗi ý e đúng là loạn cào cào luôn. Sau khi được tính toán và đọc nát cái google thì e quyết định là sẽ cho con làm quen với bột ăn dặm gạo sữa trước. E đi siêu thị tham khảo các loại bột ăn dặm thì được bạn nhân viên tư vấn thấy bột ăn dặm Danalac của Châu Âu này khá là hay. Search google cũng có nhiều review tốt. Nhưng lần đầu làm mẹ, e vẫn muốn tìm hiểu kĩ hơn nên đành lên đây nhờ mọi người review giúp em xem bột ăn dặm Danalac có đảm bảo dinh dưỡng đầy đủ cho bé như lời đồn không ạ?


----------



## Đào Mây

E cũng khuyên mom là nên cho con ăn bột ăn dặm trước, để con làm quen, kiểu bột ăn dặm có sữa ấy. 
Chứ tự nhiên chuyển luôn sang gạo sợ bé hơi khó thích nghi.


----------



## Thùy Dương

E cho bé nhà e ăn bột ăn dặm Danalac, 6 tháng e bắt đầu cho ăn dặm với bột báng lúa mì với sữa, bột thơm, bé nhà e thích ăn lắm, e cũng mua cả vị khác để đổi nhưng thấy bé thích nhất là vị này.
Mom mà muốn tìm hiểu kĩ hơn thì cứ ib vào đây nè: 
Đăng nhập Facebook
Họ tư vấn cho kĩ càng lắm!


----------



## Phạm Thu Hà

Đào Mây nói:


> E cũng khuyên mom là nên cho con ăn bột ăn dặm trước, để con làm quen, kiểu bột ăn dặm có sữa ấy.
> Chứ tự nhiên chuyển luôn sang gạo sợ bé hơi khó thích nghi.


E thấy phương pháp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật ấy, phải công nhận hay ở chỗ là bé có thể nếm được đa dạng các thực phẩm để mình biết được con thích hay không. 
Nhưng mà mới bắt đầu cho con ăn cháo rây thực sự là nó nhạt. Như bé nhà e không hợp tác luôn  Thế là lại mua bột ăn dặm, hợp tác ngay từ lần ăn đầu tiên.


----------



## Đỗ Hà Vy

Lần đầu hay lần 2, lần 3 làm mẹ thì đều bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu thôi mn ạ!     Vì mỗi bé mỗi khác mà. E đây cái gì cũng phải hỏi ấy, vì cứ sợ mình chăm con sai cách. 
E thì dùng bột ăn dặm và bánh ăn dặm của Danalac. Bé nếu có răng rồi mn cho con dùng thêm bánh ăn dặm của Danalac đi, bánh tan ngay trong miệng nên cho bé làm quen với việc cầm nắm và nhai nuốt.


----------



## Nguyễn Thu Trang

Chia sẻ với mn là mn nên lưu ý đến các giai đoạn ăn của con để chuyển giai đoạn cho con hợp lý nhé! Ví dụ như con ăn sữa chuyển sang ăn dặm - sang ăn cháo - và sang ăn cơm. Và phải đảm bảo:  Bột, đường, đạm, dầu mỡ và rau.


----------



## Đào Mây

Phạm Thu Hà nói:


> E thấy phương pháp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật ấy, phải công nhận hay ở chỗ là bé có thể nếm được đa dạng các thực phẩm để mình biết được con thích hay không.
> Nhưng mà mới bắt đầu cho con ăn cháo rây thực sự là nó nhạt. Như bé nhà e không hợp tác luôn  Thế là lại mua bột ăn dặm, hợp tác ngay từ lần ăn đầu tiên.


Cũng có bé hợp bé không, nhưng bé nhà e cũng như bé nhà mom cũng không thích. Với lại hơi lách cách nên e lười lắm   Lại sợ là mình làm không vệ sinh hay không đảm bảo đủ dinh dưỡng cho con. Nên e mua bột ăn dặm luôn.


----------



## Tâm Phan

Thùy Dương nói:


> E cho bé nhà e ăn bột ăn dặm Danalac, 6 tháng e bắt đầu cho ăn dặm với bột báng lúa mì với sữa, bột thơm, bé nhà e thích ăn lắm, e cũng mua cả vị khác để đổi nhưng thấy bé thích nhất là vị này.
> Mom mà muốn tìm hiểu kĩ hơn thì cứ ib vào đây nè:
> Đăng nhập Facebook
> Họ tư vấn cho kĩ càng lắm!


E cũng định vào fanpage của Danalac để hỏi, nhưng muốn tham khảo kinh nghiệm của các mẹ trước  Nếu như chắc chắn dùng cho con thì e sẽ ib để tư vấn. Như vậy yên tâm hơn mn ạ! Bé nhà e cũng chuẩn bị 6 tháng đấy, bé ăn trộm vía thế nào ạ?


----------



## Mai Hạ Anh

E cũng vụng trong khoản chăm con này lắm! Phải lưu lại để đến khi bé nhà e ăn dặm thì chuẩn bị cho con. Chứ không tìm hiểu lại loạn cào cào như mẹ chủ Top.


----------



## Tâm Phan

Nguyễn Thu Trang nói:


> Chia sẻ với mn là mn nên lưu ý đến các giai đoạn ăn của con để chuyển giai đoạn cho con hợp lý nhé! Ví dụ như con ăn sữa chuyển sang ăn dặm - sang ăn cháo - và sang ăn cơm. Và phải đảm bảo:  Bột, đường, đạm, dầu mỡ và rau.


Vâng mom, e sẽ lưu ý, nhưng mà cho e hỏi chút là nếu như bé nhà e mới ăn dặm. E cho con ăn bột báng lúa mì sữa của Danalac thì e có cần bổ sung thêm gì vào không nhỉ? Hay là e cứ pha ra cho con rồi cho con ăn là được?


----------



## Tâm Phan

Đỗ Hà Vy nói:


> Lần đầu hay lần 2, lần 3 làm mẹ thì đều bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu thôi mn ạ!  Vì mỗi bé mỗi khác mà. E đây cái gì cũng phải hỏi ấy, vì cứ sợ mình chăm con sai cách.
> E thì dùng bột ăn dặm và bánh ăn dặm của Danalac. Bé nếu có răng rồi mn cho con dùng thêm bánh ăn dặm của Danalac đi, bánh tan ngay trong miệng nên cho bé làm quen với việc cầm nắm và nhai nuốt.


 Với cái trí nhớ não cá vàng như em thì chắc là cũng bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu lắm! Mn mua bột ăn dặm và bánh ăn dặm Danalac này ở đây vậy ạ? Mấy tháng thì có thể cho con ăn bánh ăn dặm mn?


----------



## trang123

Nếu được, vẫn nên cho bé uống sữa mẹ là tốt nhất ạ
*Website: https://pupama.com/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: **https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*
Hotline:  *0986123235*
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------



## linhzinzin

Nếu mn định cho con ăn dặm thì tham khảo bột ăn dặm này của Danalac nhé! Organic là mn biết chất lượng thế nào rồi đúng không? Vì không phải là cứ thích là có thể cho được Organic. Mà tất cả mọi thứ đều phải đạt tiêu chuẩn kiểm định đấy ạ! 
Bột mịn, thơm, ngọt từ gạo và các thành phần khác nên như bé nhà e ăn thích lắm!


----------



## Đào Mây

trang123 nói:


> Nếu được, vẫn nên cho bé uống sữa mẹ là tốt nhất ạ
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
> Website: Pumpa – Đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé
> Pumpilpal – Đồng hành cùng Mẹ và Bé
> Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
> Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/
> Hotline: 093 460 89 66
> #pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
> #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


Mẹ chủ top vẫn đang cho con ăn sữa mẹ và giờ con đến giai đoạn ăn dặm nên muốn hỏi ăn dặm cho con mà bạn  Chứ đúng là sữa mẹ là tốt nhất rồi. 
Nhưng có những mẹ không có sữa thì phải bổ sung thêm sữa công thức cho con thôi.


----------



## Tâm Phan

linhzinzin nói:


> Nếu mn định cho con ăn dặm thì tham khảo bột ăn dặm này của Danalac nhé! Organic là mn biết chất lượng thế nào rồi đúng không? Vì không phải là cứ thích là có thể cho được Organic. Mà tất cả mọi thứ đều phải đạt tiêu chuẩn kiểm định đấy ạ!
> Bột mịn, thơm, ngọt từ gạo và các thành phần khác nên như bé nhà e ăn thích lắm!


Mn nói e vừa mới phải lên google để tra organic đó ạ!  Đúng là e nghe nhiều đến từ này rồi. Nhưng mà cũng ít khi để ý. Giờ mn nói nên e search cho rõ ràng. Được mn chia sẻ vậy cũng yên tâm. E vụng về lắm, nên cứ cho con ăn dặm bằng bột ăn dặm, rồi tập dần nấu cháo cho con.


----------



## Đỗ Hà Vy

Tâm Phan nói:


> Với cái trí nhớ não cá vàng như em thì chắc là cũng bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu lắm! Mn mua bột ăn dặm và bánh ăn dặm Danalac này ở đây vậy ạ? Mấy tháng thì có thể cho con ăn bánh ăn dặm mn?


Bé nhà mn đã mọc răng chưa? Nếu mọc răng rồi thì cho con ăn xen kẽ hoặc lúc nào con ngồi chơi cứ cho con cầm rồi con gặm nhé! Bánh ăn dặm của Danalac này mềm mà dễ tan lắm! Nên không sợ con hóc đâu. 
Hoặc là nếu bé chưa mọc răng mn hòa bánh ăn dặm mới sữa công thức rồi trộn lên cho con ăn nhé!


----------



## My_kute

Kinh nghiệm của e nhé! Cho con ăn bột ăn dặm ăn liền - sau chuyển sang cháo xay - chuyển sang cháo - cơm nát  và cuối cùng là cơm như người lớn luôn. 
Lưu ý thêm cho mn là khi cho con ăn dặm nên cho con ngồi vào ghế ăn dặm nhé! Tuyệt đối không đi rong, không cho bé nằm ăn và không mở ti vi cho con xem.
Có thể cho con chơi các đồ chơi, nhưng mở ti vi thì con thường không tập trung được vào món ăn, không biết được ngon như thế nào.


----------



## Thu Hương

Mới đầu ăn dặm thì ăn bột gạo sữa là chuẩn rồi  Thi thoảng thêm hoa quả nghiền nữa mn nhé! Song song với ti mẹ hoặc là sữa công thức. Thế là vừa đẹp.


----------



## Tâm Phan

Đỗ Hà Vy nói:


> Bé nhà mn đã mọc răng chưa? Nếu mọc răng rồi thì cho con ăn xen kẽ hoặc lúc nào con ngồi chơi cứ cho con cầm rồi con gặm nhé! Bánh ăn dặm của Danalac này mềm mà dễ tan lắm! Nên không sợ con hóc đâu.
> Hoặc là nếu bé chưa mọc răng mn hòa bánh ăn dặm mới sữa công thức rồi trộn lên cho con ăn nhé!


Bé nhà e mọc răng rồi mom ạ! Được 2 răng  Bánh ăn dặm cũng có thể trộn với sữa công thức cho con ăn được ạ? Mn thường mua ở đâu vậy ạ? Cho e xin địa chỉ mua uy tín với.


----------



## Thùy Dương

Tâm Phan nói:


> E cũng định vào fanpage của Danalac để hỏi, nhưng muốn tham khảo kinh nghiệm của các mẹ trước  Nếu như chắc chắn dùng cho con thì e sẽ ib để tư vấn. Như vậy yên tâm hơn mn ạ! Bé nhà e cũng chuẩn bị 6 tháng đấy, bé ăn trộm vía thế nào ạ?


Mn cẩn thận như vậy cũng được
Nếu như tham khảo được thì ib tư vấn được thì mom đặt mua bột ăn dặm Danalac trên fanpage luôn được đó.
Bé nhà e ăn trộm vía không táo bón, cân nặng đạt chuẩn mà với các thành phần của bột Danalac nên giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch cho bé đó.
Vì là bột hữu cơ nên mom cứ yên tâm là: 

Không có dư lượng thuốc trừ sâu, kim loại nặng, 
Không chất phụ gia nhân tạo
Không chất bảo quản, chất nhũ hóa, màu nhân tạo, hương vị và chất điều vị.


----------



## Thùy Dương

Nguyễn Thu Trang nói:


> Chia sẻ với mn là mn nên lưu ý đến các giai đoạn ăn của con để chuyển giai đoạn cho con hợp lý nhé! Ví dụ như con ăn sữa chuyển sang ăn dặm - sang ăn cháo - và sang ăn cơm. Và phải đảm bảo:  Bột, đường, đạm, dầu mỡ và rau.


 Điều này e đồng ý nhé! Khi trẻ được 6 tháng lúc này hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ đã phát triển khá hoàn chỉnh nên có thể hấp thu những thức ăn đặc và phức tạp hơn so với sữa mẹ, trẻ thật sự cần những thức ăn bổ sung để cơ thể phát triển khỏe mạnh vì nguồn sữa mẹ sau 6 tháng đã không đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu dinh dưỡng hàng ngày của trẻ nữa.


----------



## Quỳnh Tâm

Đỗ Hà Vy nói:


> Lần đầu hay lần 2, lần 3 làm mẹ thì đều bỡ ngỡ như lần đầu thôi mn ạ!  Vì mỗi bé mỗi khác mà. E đây cái gì cũng phải hỏi ấy, vì cứ sợ mình chăm con sai cách.
> E thì dùng bột ăn dặm và bánh ăn dặm của Danalac. Bé nếu có răng rồi mn cho con dùng thêm bánh ăn dặm của Danalac đi, bánh tan ngay trong miệng nên cho bé làm quen với việc cầm nắm và nhai nuốt.


E cũng đang quan tâm đến bột ăn dặm cho bé. E thấy trên website
Danalac - Sữa bột tiêu chuẩn cho trẻ em | Sữa tốt nhất thế giới
Có cả bột ăn dặm cho bé 4 tháng, e ít sữa thì có nên cho bé ăn dặm từ 4m luôn không mom nhỉ?


----------



## Vinh Cẩm Tú

Bé mới ăn dặm mẹ chưa cần phải cầu kì quá đâu, dù sao cũng là bước khởi đầu cho con làm quen mà  Nên cứ ưu tiên bột gạo sữa, rồi sau thì mới cần đã dạng thực phẩm hơn.


----------



## Tâm Phan

Thùy Dương nói:


> Mn cẩn thận như vậy cũng được
> Nếu như tham khảo được thì ib tư vấn được thì mom đặt mua bột ăn dặm Danalac trên fanpage luôn được đó.
> Bé nhà e ăn trộm vía không táo bón, cân nặng đạt chuẩn mà với các thành phần của bột Danalac nên giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch cho bé đó.
> Vì là bột hữu cơ nên mom cứ yên tâm là:
> 
> Không có dư lượng thuốc trừ sâu, kim loại nặng,
> Không chất phụ gia nhân tạo
> Không chất bảo quản, chất nhũ hóa, màu nhân tạo, hương vị và chất điều vị.


Vậy nếu bổ sung cho con thì có cần lưu ý gì không mom? 
E đọc thấy là nếu cho con ăn dặm thì cần đảm bảo 4 nhóm chất: đạm - chất xơ - tinh bột và dầu. Vậy cho con ăn dặm bằng bột Danalac này có đảm bảo được 4 nhóm chất này không ạ?


----------



## linhzinzin

Tâm Phan nói:


> Mn nói e vừa mới phải lên google để tra organic đó ạ!  Đúng là e nghe nhiều đến từ này rồi. Nhưng mà cũng ít khi để ý. Giờ mn nói nên e search cho rõ ràng. Được mn chia sẻ vậy cũng yên tâm. E vụng về lắm, nên cứ cho con ăn dặm bằng bột ăn dặm, rồi tập dần nấu cháo cho con.


Có con rồi vì con thì cũng thành mẹ đảm hết ấy mà mom 
Thực ra nấu cháo cho bé cũng dễ lắm, mom cứ đầu tư nồi nấu cháo chậm nhé! Chỉ cần nấu cháo trắng cho con. Cất tủ để sẵn 1-2 hôm, sau đó thì chế biến thay đổi thực đơn cho con hàng ngày thôi.


----------



## hienkute1989

Mẹ nó lên đây thì cũng mỗi người mỗi ý mà  Nói vậy thôi chứ ngày trước e cũng như thế đó.
E chỉ nhắc mn là nhớ là không được nêm gia vị cho con cho đến khi con được hơn 1t nhé!
Bé chỉ nên ăn đồ nhạt thôi để không ảnh hưởng đến thận của bé sau này.
Nếu có nêm thì cũng nêm nhạt hơn so với người lớn. 
Khi ăn thì không nên cho con xem tivi, ảnh hưởng đến vị giác của con. 
Nên cho con ngồi ở ghế ăn dặm để ăn, không nên cho con đi rong. 
Không nên cho con nằm ăn nhé! Vì con dễ bị sặc.


----------



## Đỗ Hà Vy

Quỳnh Tâm nói:


> E cũng đang quan tâm đến bột ăn dặm cho bé. E thấy trên website
> Danalac - Sữa bột tiêu chuẩn cho trẻ em | Sữa tốt nhất thế giới
> Có cả bột ăn dặm cho bé 4 tháng, e ít sữa thì có nên cho bé ăn dặm từ 4m luôn không mom nhỉ?


Không nên cho bé ăn dặm từ 4m đâu mom, hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa hoàn thiện, ăn dặm sớm sẽ không tốt cho con nhé! 
Tốt nhất là cứ để con được 6m thì hãy cho con ăn dặm. Nếu như mẹ ít sữa không đủ sữa cho con thì mẹ cho con uống thêm sữa công thức đi. Sữa công thức của Danalac ấy bé 4m thì mom cho con sữa số 0.
Có cả sữa dê và sữa bò, mom tìm hiểu rồi bổ sung thêm cho con nhé! Chứ đừng cho con ăn dặm sớm như vậy.


----------



## mylove0990

Chẳng biết bé nhà các mẹ thế nào chứ như bé nhà e vất vả vì đường ăn dặm  E cũng học ăn dặm kiểu nhật đó. Mà không hợp tác tí nào, mẹ bày vẽ các kiểu, mà xong ăn toàn nhè, ngậm không nuốt. Nhiều khi tức chảy nước mắt vì con.


----------



## Thùy Dương

Tâm Phan nói:


> Vậy nếu bổ sung cho con thì có cần lưu ý gì không mom?
> E đọc thấy là nếu cho con ăn dặm thì cần đảm bảo 4 nhóm chất: đạm - chất xơ - tinh bột và dầu. Vậy cho con ăn dặm bằng bột Danalac này có đảm bảo được 4 nhóm chất này không ạ?


Con mới đầu ăn dặm thì chưa bổ sung đạm mom nhé! Vì sau khi ăn dặm 1 tháng, con được 7 tháng thì mới bắt đầu thêm đạm. 
Mom yên tâm là bột ăn dặm của hãng này đảm bảo đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho con trong giai đoạn này nhé! Mà mới đầu ăn chỉ cho con ăn ngày 1 bữa thôi, trong 1 tuần, sang tuần thứ 2 lên 2 bữa. Đầu tiên ăn loãng rồi đặc dần nhé!


----------



## Tâm Phan

hienkute1989 nói:


> Mẹ nó lên đây thì cũng mỗi người mỗi ý mà  Nói vậy thôi chứ ngày trước e cũng như thế đó.
> E chỉ nhắc mn là nhớ là không được nêm gia vị cho con cho đến khi con được hơn 1t nhé!
> Bé chỉ nên ăn đồ nhạt thôi để không ảnh hưởng đến thận của bé sau này.
> Nếu có nêm thì cũng nêm nhạt hơn so với người lớn.
> Khi ăn thì không nên cho con xem tivi, ảnh hưởng đến vị giác của con.
> Nên cho con ngồi ở ghế ăn dặm để ăn, không nên cho con đi rong.
> Không nên cho con nằm ăn nhé! Vì con dễ bị sặc.


Nhưng dù sao các mẹ đã dùng sản phẩm mà có kinh nghiệm ăn dặm rồi thì vẫn hơn mom ạ!  Chứ như
    ở nhà e thì toàn là các bà, kinh nghiệm ăn dặm từ xưa ấy. 
Mà giờ mỗi thời mỗi khác, e vẫn ưu tiên nuôi con khoa học hơn.


----------



## Tâm Phan

Thùy Dương nói:


> Con mới đầu ăn dặm thì chưa bổ sung đạm mom nhé! Vì sau khi ăn dặm 1 tháng, con được 7 tháng thì mới bắt đầu thêm đạm.
> Mom yên tâm là bột ăn dặm của hãng này đảm bảo đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho con trong giai đoạn này nhé! Mà mới đầu ăn chỉ cho con ăn ngày 1 bữa thôi, trong 1 tuần, sang tuần thứ 2 lên 2 bữa. Đầu tiên ăn loãng rồi đặc dần nhé!


E cũng đang định hỏi mom là mới bắt đầu cho bé ăn dặm thì nên như thế nào để con làm quen  May quá tâm lý tương thông mom chia sẻ giúp e luôn.
Lý thuyết thì đã nắm chắc rồi, chờ ngày con được 6m bắt đầu thực hành thôi  Hy vọng là con yêu sẽ hợp tác.


----------



## Quỳnh Tâm

Đỗ Hà Vy nói:


> Không nên cho bé ăn dặm từ 4m đâu mom, hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa hoàn thiện, ăn dặm sớm sẽ không tốt cho con nhé!
> Tốt nhất là cứ để con được 6m thì hãy cho con ăn dặm. Nếu như mẹ ít sữa không đủ sữa cho con thì mẹ cho con uống thêm sữa công thức đi. Sữa công thức của Danalac ấy bé 4m thì mom cho con sữa số 0.
> Có cả sữa dê và sữa bò, mom tìm hiểu rồi bổ sung thêm cho con nhé! Chứ đừng cho con ăn dặm sớm như vậy.


E thấy sữa Danalac đây rùi mom  Đúng là chỉ nghĩ đến cho con ăn dặm sớm mà không nghĩ đến tìm hiểu sữa công thức để bổ sung thêm cho con. E thấy Bibomart có bán sữa này. Để mai e ra trực tiếp cửa hàng xem thế nào.


----------

